# Stabilant 22 Contact Enhancer



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I mentioned this in another thread and Xnats asked me about it. I think you guys might be interested in this stuff. I used it when I worked in the aerospace industry and it's great stuff. It isn't a contact cleaner, rather it causes electricity to flow in the interstices between contacts. You can use it on may types of contacts such as microphones, telephone/ethernet plugs or any kind of socketed device, etc. I can testify it works very well, and if I have any trouble with rail joiners one drop will fix the conductivity. It is expensive but a small bottle will last you a very long time.

Here's their website but you can find it for sale on the internet. The small bottle mixes with alcohol and makes more than you see.

http://stabilant.com/index.html

Here's a review that a model railroad group did on it -

http://stabilant.com/revrw10.htm

and another review -

http://ralaudio.com/stabilant-22-contact-enhancer-m-2.html?info=stbrv000


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Sounds like a modern version of the old Carbon Tec my dad used to clean the channel selector contacts on our TV's. Anyone else remember the standard matchbook remedy?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

JackC said:


> Sounds like a modern version of the old Carbon Tec my dad used to clean the channel selector contacts on our TV's.


No it doesn't clean contacts. It doesn't work by cleaning.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

This seems to be some pretty cool stuff. Thanks for sharing this X :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've posted several times about DeoxIT D5 here, I've had excellent luck with it for a number of conductivity issues with my train stuff. Sounds like similar claims for this product.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you want electrical contact, use graphite in alcohol. It is oilless and used for locks. Auto stores would stock it. I am not sure how that would compare to your item.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've posted several times about DeoxIT D5 here, I've had excellent luck with it for a number of conductivity issues with my train stuff. Sounds like similar claims for this product.


It says it "Chemically Improves Connections" so perhaps it works in a similar manner, I don't know how the chemistry of Stabilant 22 works, but it's explained on their website.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Graphite doesn't chemically "clean" the contacts like some of these other products do. I've also heard of Rail Zip that is a similar product, though I've never actually used it. DeoxIT D5 has done an amazing job on some pickup rollers that used to get real hot running, as well as the sliding contacts on PW transformers. I had a KW that was dropping about .7 volts across the wiper connection to the transformer, treated with DeoxIT D5, the drop was about .03 volts, and I'm not sure that wasn't just a meter error.

Graphite is also very messy and gets everywhere, not sure I want to be cleaning that up.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Hey I love messy! You are dead on about that.


----------

